# Till Lindemann/Rammstein Fan-Ecke



## LaTillinator (29. Dezember 2013)

Moin 
Hier mal ein threat für Rammstein UND den Kopf der Band Till Lindemann 
Ich wollte mal n gucken ob ich n paar treue seelen finde die lust haben n bisschen über Rammstein zu Fachsimpeln.   

Mein lieblingsslied ist Mann gegen Mann und mein Lieblingsgedicht Ich liebe dich aus 'in stillen Nächten' 

Mit Mann gegen Mann verbinde ich die dunkle seite der katholischen kirche und wie viele Pastoren heimlich schwul sind ich finde es genial wie lindemann mit dem wort Herr spielt. Ich finds genial. 
Meine fragen: 
Was sind eure lieblingslieder? Was sind eure Lieblingsgedichte? Was verbindet ihr mit den Liedern/Gedichten? Wie interpretiert ihr diese? 

Viel spass  
Vielleicht wirds ja was


----------



## XAbix (29. Dezember 2013)

Phuuuuu sehr schwer bei Rammstein ein Lieblings Song zu haben , ich finde fast alles Super , Rammstein ist sowas das kann man immer und überall hören


----------



## LaTillinator (29. Dezember 2013)

Ja sehe ich genau so 
Ich bin nur Atheist und find es in Mann gegen Mann interressant wie er das
Paradoxon der kath. kirche kritesiert


----------



## Metalic (29. Dezember 2013)

Rammstein... Würde mich nun nicht wirklich als Fan bezeichnen, aber ich höre die Jungs schon mal sehr gern. Mein einziges Album ist Mutter. Aber das ist wirklich großartig. Gibt aber viele Titel die ich wirklich mag, aber für die Musik muss die Stimmung passen. Ich kann es nicht immer hören.
Habe die Band dieses Jahr leider in Wacken verpasst. Scheiß Arbeit! Dabei ist das Festival nur 20 Min entfernt von mir  
Und was den guten Herr Lindemann angeht. Ich mag seine Art. Auch wenn viele Leute wieder versuchen, ihn eben genau wegen seiner Art in "bestimmte Ecken" zu rücken. Die Truppe geht schon ihren Weg und machen es genau richtig.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (29. Dezember 2013)

"Keine Lust" - das ist das Lied, das ich am besten finde. Ist auch das Lied, das ich als erstes auswendig gelernt habe. Ansonsten mag ich bis auf Paar Ausnahmen auch alle Lieder. Zur Zeit sind für mich COB und Rammstein absoluten Nr.1, danach kommen alle anderen.


----------



## Robonator (29. Dezember 2013)

Rammstein ist schon geil. Zieh mir besonders gern die Aufnahmen von deren Auftritten rein  
Mit am liebsten hört ich eigentlich Haifisch oder Reise Reise. Wirklich ein Lieblingslied hab ich von denen aber nicht ^^


----------



## LaTillinator (29. Dezember 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Rammstein... Würde mich nun nicht wirklich als Fan bezeichnen, aber ich höre die Jungs schon mal sehr gern. Mein einziges Album ist Mutter. Aber das ist wirklich großartig. Gibt aber viele Titel die ich wirklich mag, aber für die Musik muss die Stimmung passen. Ich kann es nicht immer hören.
> Habe die Band dieses Jahr leider in Wacken verpasst. Scheiß Arbeit! Dabei ist das Festival nur 20 Min entfernt von mir
> Und was den guten Herr Lindemann angeht. Ich mag seine Art. Auch wenn viele Leute wieder versuchen, ihn eben genau wegen seiner Art in "bestimmte Ecken" zu rücken. Die Truppe geht schon ihren Weg und machen es genau richtig.


 Ist echt Elend Wacken zu Verpassen :/ hatte diesen Sommer das erste mal die arte in der Hand alles geplant: wer mit wem fährt wer was mitnimmt und dann 4 wochen vorher krieg ich n Brief von meiner Cousine WIR HEIRATEN aufs Datum geguckt - EXODUS  

Mutter ist meiner Meinung nach das beste ALbum und ich find Rammstein ist ne Band der Extreme - entweder man kann sie heute hören oder nicht da hast du schon recht.


----------



## XAbix (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab Rammstein sogar 2x gesehen .. Einmal in Zagreb in Kroatien und einmal bei novarock in Österreich  

Die Bühnenshow ist der absolute Hammer !!!


----------



## LaTillinator (30. Dezember 2013)

Jo die muss echt genial sein  
Wusstet ihr das der ne eigene sprengmeister lizenz hat damit er die ganzen shows selbst planen und aufbauen kann?


----------



## BJM10 (22. Januar 2014)

Rammstein find ich toll, Till hat eine tolle Stimme.
Die Lieder find ich auch klasse, aber mit dem Song "Mein Teil", kann ich irgendwie nix anfangen, ist mir zu kannibalistisch


----------



## Nexus71 (13. April 2014)

Erstes Album (und die live) immer noch am Besten imo


----------



## XP1500Monster (18. April 2014)

Ich kann mit fast allen Liedern was anfangen, großer Fan. Till ist einfach einzigartig.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (18. April 2014)

Der alte Sack soll mal die Thomalla in Ruhe lassen


----------



## T-Drive (27. Juni 2014)

Heirate Mich, Spieluhr, Tier, Mann gegen Mann, Spring, Dalailama, Reise Reise, Waidmanns Heil, usw ... 

Die wichtigsten Vertreter der "Neuen Deutschen Härte" (Verfassungsschutz NRW ) stehen mit Herzeleid - Liebe ist für alle da
ganz vorne im CD-Regal 

Nur ihre Merchandising Politik gefällt mir nicht.

Dafür die Bühnenshow in Japan bei "Mein Teil" um so mehr


----------



## Cryonics (12. September 2014)

Rammstein ist und bleibt einer der besten deutschen Bands.

Spieluhr, Dalailama, Engel, Mann gegen Mann, Spring, eigentlich alle ihre Lieder sind Spitze. Till hat eine tolle Stimme und ihre Texte sind auch sehr originell


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. September 2014)

Ein cooles Lied von Rammstein ist Rosenrot


----------



## BlackNeo (16. September 2014)

Ich mag Rammstein auch sehr gern, nur find ich die Preise für Merch und Konzerttickets einfach ne Frechheit.

Das "Sonne" T-Shirt kostet 30€! Für das Geld bekomm ich von anderen großen Bands schon nen Hoodie oder nen Zipper!

Und die Konzertkarten liegen ja auch schon bei 70-100€, dafür kann ich schon fast ne Karte fürs Force oder fürs Breeze holen und seh da locker 10 Bands die mich interessieren.

Aber sie haben die geilste Pyroshow überhaupt und die Musik ist gut


----------



## ebastler (16. September 2014)

Bin kein übermäßiger Rammstein Fan. Ab und an ein paar Songs höre ich ganz gern, aber sehr selten.
Das wollte ich euch aber hier lassen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

